# Conseils pour config Airport Extreme / Free



## express cisco (17 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de vos conseils pour l'acquisition d'une borne Airport Extreme afin de pouvoir profiter d'un meilleur débit wifi dans mon appart depuis mon MB Core 2 Duo (déjà passé au 802.11n).

Seulement j'ai un peu peur de dépenser 179eur pour rien et de ne plus voir fonctionner la TV chez moi (je ne la reçois que via ma freebox hd).

Je dispose de :

- 1 macbook core 2 duo, la seule vraie station de travail/loisirs
- 1 mac mini G4 qui fait office de serveur (prise de controle vnc) sans clavier ni écran
- 1 freebox V5
- 1 freebox hd pour recevoir la TV
- 1 DD usb2 dont je voudrais me servir pour du partage/backup
- et sans doute une borne airport extreme.

Ce que je veux faire :

adsl -> freebox v5
Tél -> rj11 -> freebox v5
TV->hdmi->Freebox HD->rj45-> freebox v5
Freebox v5 -> rj45 -> Airport Extrem
MacMiniG4 ->rj45->Airport Extrem
DD -> USB2-> Airport Extrem
MacBook ->Wifi 802.11n -> Airport Extrem 

Pouvez-vous me dire si ça marcherait et si je pourrait continuer de bénéficier du multiposte et me servir de freeplayer de cette façon ?

Merci bcp


----------



## maousse (18 Février 2007)

oui, c'est possible, aucun problème.

après, tu as une alternative : soit la freebox fait routeur, soit ta borne airport extreme.

Pour les config de freeplayer et multiposte, c'est plus facile si tu laisses la freebox en routeur. Mais bon, c'est jouable avec les bonnes redirections de ports d'utiliser la borne extreme en routeur.

A ta préférence.


----------



## express cisco (22 Février 2007)

Salut,

et merci pour la réponse. Je l'ai commandé et reçue (bravo l'apple store) mais je galère à mettre en place la configuration.

quelqu'un peut-il m'aider et me donner les paramètres ?  

merci


----------



## express cisco (24 Février 2007)

Hello,

Bon je me réponds à moi-même. Visiblement j'ai réussi la config, en mode borne d'accès : la freebox fait office de routeur. 

Pour l'instant ça à l'air de marcher, et visiblement ça booste : j'arrive à voir la différence en surfant ! Je suis en 802.11n /5ghz. Il ne me reste plus qu'à installer le reste du matériel (DD externe, mac mini).

Si vous avez des trucs pour optimiser tout ça, des réglages particuliers je suis preneur.

Merci


----------



## pphilippe (29 Mars 2007)

bonjour
Avant de ma lancer que la configuration d'une config identique, peux tu m'en donner les détails?
MErci


----------



## express cisco (1 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Alors si ça peut t'aider : j'ai connecté la borne à la freebox via ethernet. C'est la freeboite qui fait routeur et swith ethernet, et qui repartit vers la freeboite hd. J'ai par contre desactivé le wifi de la freebox. L'airport extrem en configuré en 802.11n, un mac mini branché en ethernet dessus et mon macbook tape dedans en wifi n. Que du bonheur.

Voila.


----------



## ronparchita (8 Octobre 2007)

maousse a dit:


> c'est jouable avec les bonnes redirections de ports d'utiliser la borne extreme en routeur.



Bonjour,

Comment doit-on configurer la borne pour que de l'extérieur on puisse se connecter en ftp au serveur via mon adresse IP, je n'y arrive pas.

D'avance merci


----------

